# Getting ready for St. Louis show



## Merle (Dec 4, 2021)

I’m starting to get some bottles cleaned to take to the next show coming up in St. Louis in March. If anyone sees any bottles your interested in let me know.


----------



## Merle (Dec 4, 2021)

Got more coming


----------



## Merle (Dec 4, 2021)

Got more in being cleaned


----------

